# La béance



## Sid1Vicious

Hola amigos de Word Reference. Ya hace algún tiempo que reviso los foros pero es la primera vez que me animo a hacer una consulta. La información que proporcionan es de muchísima utilidad para alguien como yo (estudiante de Traducción e Interpretación). Mi duda es la siguiente:

Riche est la femme sans passion
Offre-lui un livre de chants
Rythmés par la fureur du soir
*Et la béance du mot* *tu*

¿Qué quiere decir con "la béance du mot tu"? No logro captar el sentido. 

Es la primera estrofa de un poema de Camille Aubaude (Rondeaux I).


----------



## Kundry

Ardua tarea la de traducir poesía, Sid1Vicious, pero ¡qué diablos! ¡vivamos peligrosamente!  

*béance*

f
Med dilatación, abertura

Tal vez la autora quiera referirse a las posibilidades que abre el uso del tuteo, a la abertura de la relación, al aumento de la confianza, tal vez (por el contexto "riche est la femme sans passion") a mostrar a esa mujer sin pasión, otra realidad y otras alternativas.

Rica es la mujer sin pasión
Regálale un libro de cantos
Con el ritmo del furor de la noche
Y la amplitud de la palabra tú

No me ha llamado Dios por el camino de la poesía, pero no importa, recibirás más y mejores opciones y tal vez yo un cogotazo.


----------



## totor

Sid1Vicious, la palabra *béance* tiene una larga tradición en la cultura psicoanalítica y se traduce como *hiancia* en español.

Y como es una hermosa palabra, me parece que podrías utilizarla tal cual.

Por supuesto, el sentido es el que te ha dado Kundry.

Y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Harrison

!Hola!
Yo lo había entendido como "la palabra silenciada, la palabra callada, que no se ha dicho", _tu_ como participio del verbo _taire_. Y que deja un abismo, una abertura o herida, por no haberse pronunciado. Pero el contexto no ayuda tanto para saber por dónde van los tiros... Puede que Sid1Vicious lo entienda mejor con las siguientes estrofas del poema.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Yo traducidia 
la grandeza de decir tu   o
la grandeza de tener alguien cerca   

Uf,


----------



## FranParis

Totor y Kundry están correctos.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Hiancia, la primera vez que la oigo (no la veo poetica). Que significa, es otra palabra que el la RAE no reconoce. Perdona que siempre cite lo mismo pero en este caso desconozco completamente la palabra.
Gracias


----------



## FranParis

"El lugar propio de la interpretación es la *hiancia* entre significante y significado" .


----------



## CABEZOTA

OJO!
 Le mot tu aquì no es "la palabra "tu"" sinon la palabra callada, como bien dice Harrison > la béance du mot tu, la béance de la parole tue. (participio del verbo taire, callar).

(Offre lui) la béance du mot tu = Laisse résonner le silence là où des mots seraient attendus. Les mots que tu ne diras pas créent une béance, un manque, une attente.

IL n'est pas impossible qu'il y ait un jeu sur les mots, la béance des mots non dits pouvant être liée au vide du "toi", du mot "tu" qui renvoie à l'autre. Mais ça n'est certainement pas le sens premier.


----------



## FranParis

Très intéressante interprétation, Cabezota. Franchement, et faute d'un contexte initial élargi, je la préfère...


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Ole cabezota, realmente sabes interpretar un poema.


----------



## yserien

j'ai lu je ne sais pas bien où une phrase comme " une blessure grande,béante..des fois que ça aie un rapport, très petit soit-il.?Ah, se me olvidaba dar la bienvenida al foro a nuestro hermano peruano.-


----------



## totor

José, no le quites méritos a nuestro junior member Harrison, qui deviendra grand. Él fue el que percibió primero esa cuestión.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Si, no le quito meritos, todo lo contrario fue el quien lo inicio desde ese punto de vista tan sublime.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Chers amis,

J'ai des problèmes a comprendre la phrase suivante:

"L'angoisse à laquelle il s'agit d'échapper en bouchant au plus vite la béance du désir. Boucher le trou. Faire taire le désir".  

¿Alguien podría echarme una mano?

Besos.


----------



## lpfr

"Bouche béante" significa "boca bien abierta". Un "trou béant" es un hueco bien abierto. Así que "béance du désir" es el deseo inmenso insatisfecho. Creo que es una forma poética y no veo un equivalente en español.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Merci, lpfr. Cambiaré la metáfora.


----------



## Mirelia

¿Se trata de un texto literario? Lo pregunto porque, debido a la teorización de Lacan, el término "béance" pasó a ser más usado. En realidad, existía "béant", por "bouche béante", etc. En la traducción castellana de los _Écrits_ de Lacan se creó "hiancia", por derivación de "hiante" (verso). 
El sentido de "béance" en tu consulta es sin duda el que dice lpfr (¡qué difícil, sólo consonantes!). Mi intervención es sólo para aclarar cómo nació, hasta donde yo sé, el hoy más habitual uso de "béance" en algunos textos franceses.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mirelia said:


> ¿Se trata de un texto literario? Lo pregunto porque, debido a la teorización de Lacan, el término "béance" pasó a ser más usado. En realidad, existía "béant", por "bouche béante", etc. En la traducción castellana de los _Écrits_ de Lacan se creó "hiancia", por derivación de "hiante" (verso).
> El sentido de "béance" en tu consulta es sin duda el que dice lpfr (¡qué difícil, sólo consonantes!). Mi intervención es sólo para aclarar cómo nació, hasta donde yo sé, el hoy más habitual uso de "béance" en algunos textos franceses.


Pues, Mirelia, te voy a levantar un monumento, porque sí se trata de un texto que cita a Lacan. ¡Argentina tenías que ser! ¡Eres una _crack_!


----------



## Mirelia

Gracias, ¡pero no es para tanto! Son simplemente años de dedicación (quizá excesiva) a estas cosas (me refiero también al psicoanálisis)


----------



## totor

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dice Mirelia, Poblesec. **** Gracias, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

totor said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dice Mirelia, Poblesec. Además, aquí tienes un hilo donde se habló del tema, desde un punto de vista más poético.


 
Gracias, Totor, acabo de revisar el hilo que me decías. A los argentinos no os superan ni los austríacos ni los suizos en cuestiones de psicoanálisis, ¿no? Los papás Jung y Freud os deben adorar desde el cielo.

Y yo desde Barcelona, por ayudarme. Muchísimas gracias, en serio.


----------



## Calamitytess

D'accord avec Cabezota...En esta forma poética, lo veo mas bien como " el gran vacio de la palabra tu" como si la palabra tu fuera un hueco sin fondo para una mujer sin pasion. Lo bonito de la metafora es que un hueco tan profundo atrae, al mismo tiempo, como una voragine. Podriamos osar : el vacio donde yace, o surge la palabra tu (?)


----------



## Calamitytess

Escribi en el hilo susdicho que "la béance" significa "el vacio" pero es un vacio que atrae, que queremos llenar y nunca se llena. Tiene por consecuencia la insatisfaccion y la aspiracion perpetua.


----------



## Harrison

Muchas gracias, Cabezota, Totor y José; ¡no había visto vuestros comentarios hasta hoy! 
¿Habeis visto? ¡Ya soy sólo Member y no ya Junio Member!     ja ja ja !
Elvira 
(o sea, "ella" y no "él", que el apodo engaña)


----------



## totor

Harrison said:


> Muchas gracias, Cabezota, Totor y José; ¡no había visto vuestros comentarios hasta hoy!
> ¿Habeis visto? ¡Ya soy sólo Member y no ya Junio Member!     ja ja ja !
> Elvira
> (o sea, "ella" y no "él", que el apodo engaña)





totor said:


> José, no le quites méritos a nuestro junior member Harrison, qui deviendra grand. Él fue el que percibió primero esa cuestión.



Pues entonces, nuestr*a*  Member, que parece haberse despertado de un largo sueño (bueno, no es para tanto, tampoco, apenas 16 meses. La bella durmiente tardó bastante más  ).


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Vaya, .., pero se desperto!!
Alors La béance ... es como el "vacío eterno", como el enamoramiento no correspondido (lleno de amor y vacío a la misma vez).

On est d'accord!?


----------



## Harrison

Eeeeeeeeeeehhh, pero mucho cachondeo hay en este foro, ¿no?  


José, ¿tu comentario es sobre "la béance du mot tu" o sobre "la béance du désir" ? 
Para "la béance du mot tu" yo había entendido algo así. No necesariamente no correspondido, el amor, pero sí silenciado. Cuando algo se queda sin decir, crea un abismo o una herida entre tú y la otra persona, ¿no?  Como cuando no le dices a alguien que le quieres, y esa persona se cree que es porque no la quieres, mientras que en realidad es porque no te atreves a decírselo... el abismo de la incomunicación...

Lo de la "béance du désir" no lo he seguido mucho, el psicoanálisis se me queda un poco grande, ¡y además esa parte del debate me pilló durante el hechizo del sueño! Pero lo primero que me viene a la mente cuando oigo béance es "plaie béante", o sea, el deseo como una herida (y también un abismo en el que no hay que caer), y que por eso hay que acallar lo antes posible (la cita completa era : "L'angoisse à laquelle il s'agit d'échapper en bouchant au plus vite la béance du désir. Boucher le trou. Faire taire le désir").

Bueno, ¡vaya rollo estoy soltando! 

¡Hasta pronto!

Elvira


----------



## swift

Hola:

Me preguntaba yo si no se podría verter "béance" por "holgura", específicamente en el contexto de la consulta inicial.


----------



## Aurelio Arturo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, todos los del foro. Querría consultar cómo traducir la palabra "béance" en la siguiente frase: "Faut-il préciser quelle est la relation exacta, à cette époque, du texte à la représentation et, surtout, *quelle est cette béance qui s'inscrit au coeur du texte comme un appel à la scène*". Es un texto que habla de la vocación o el reclamo del texto teatral por ser llevado a la escena. Pero, exactamente, ¿cómo poner en español esta idea? He traducido por ahora, en la parte que nos interesa: "cual es este vacío que se inscribe en el corazón mismo del texto como un llamado a la escena". Pero no estoy conforme. ¿Tienen ideas? También leí con detalle el thread de "béance de désir", que traducen como "deseo insatisfecho" pero no me dio muchas más luces. ¿Alguien se anima?
Un saludo. Aurelio Arturo.


----------



## Toff28

Es el sustantivo de béant que significa, grande y bien abierto refierandosé a un huco o en este caso un vacio, algo que falta.
Por ejemplo : "L'explosion a laissé un trou béant dans le mur" o "Il a une plaie béante à la jambe".
Entonces me parece muy bien tu traducción con "vacío".


----------



## cset

Sería "una llamada a la escena" no?


----------



## Aurelio Arturo

Toff28 said:


> Es el sustantivo de béant que significa, grande y bien abierto refierandosé a un huco o en este caso un vacio, algo que falta.
> Por ejemplo : "L'explosion a laissé un trou béant dans le mur" o "Il a une plaie béante à la jambe".
> Entonces me parece muy bien tu traducción con "vacío".



Gracias Toff por tu comentario y por coincidir con mi traducción. También coincide Cset, porque no creo que el cambio de género en la frase sea muy relevante. Sin embargo, todavía creo que hay alguna expresión en español que pueda dar cuenta de este vacío que es más una energía, un deseo o una necesidad... que siente el texto teatral de ser llevado a la escena. Tal vez alguien tiene otra apuesta.

Aurelio Arturo.


----------

